# mind altering drugs and social anxiety



## will666 (Mar 27, 2007)

hey there im 21 and im new here, ive started using drugs since about 2 years ago because i needed a getaway from my anxiety, what i can say is theyve made me more aware of my situation and changed my way of thinking a lot, i think i am in more control of my situation now but yea i still got some issues, does anyone here have any experience with this, or have anything to say about this? 
btw i dont do addictive drugs like cocaine, heroin, or meth, i do mushrooms, dxm, acid, weed, etc. mostly psychedelics.


----------



## nelliefar (Mar 27, 2007)

That's what drugs do, they create a false sense of well being and security. Eventually it catches up with you though. 
My father is 50 and has been drinking alcohol since he was a teenager. (He's maintenance alcoholic and his excuse is SA) He looks about 90 and has had numerous seizures and shakes so much he can't button his shirt. 
psychedelic drugs are about 100 times worse. Not to mention you could end up in a permanent "trip" or jail. Brain damage isn't too cool either and can't do much good for a social anxiety problem. Think long term effects. It's just not worth it. 
I hope you find a better way to cope with your problems dude because this is probably the worse possible way to do it. 
All judgments aside. 
At least get prescribed 'legal' drugs. Ditch the other stuff.


----------



## jessr421 (Mar 29, 2007)

why dont you try to talk to your doctor about your issues, & maybe he'll give you prescription drugs... they alter your mind too.... but your doctor will keep an eye out on how much you need how often, etc..
what if you get a messed up bag of mushrooms and have a bad trip!...
you dont want to get addicted or go in debt over that stuff! 
its scary!


----------



## splish6 (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't have too much experience with drugs (I'm trying ), but I've read a lot about em. 

"psychedelic drugs are about 100 times worse"

More like 100 times better, at least in the long term. Psychedelics are non-addictive, permanent trips are a myth, and the only one you're doing that might cause brain damage is dxm, but that's pretty contraversial and debatable. 

And yes, psychedelics can make you learn and analyze a lot about yourself. Does the marijuana help you with social anxiety directly? I still haven't tried it ops 

And have you tried benzos? I've been put on a daily prescription for one, but I don't think the dose was high enough.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

will666, i actually partially agree with you in that i think psychedelic drugs can have some positive contributions to social anxiety. personally, i have done many of these drugs and have found relief/salvation/revelation from my experiences. those who condemn these drugs and tell the poster to use "legal drugs"; well, what are "legal drugs"? who has the intelligence to determine what is legal and what is illegal? numerous experiments have yielded positive results from marijuana/acid/shroom use (read anything by Tim Leary). why is a hit of LSD so wrong when compared to a 20mg tablet of Lexapro? do they not both have a list of possible side effects? i think that whatever works for you may not work for someone else, but if it works for _you_, then that is all that matters.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Legal drugs = state sanctioned drugs. I.E., you can't take any of those groups of drugs because we say they are evil, but you can take those group of drugs over there because we approve of them.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Most people aren't about to take you seriously when you say "read anything by Tim Leary". No offense. The same goes for comparing marijuana, acid and shrooms to prescription medications.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



Nae said:


> Legal drugs = state sanctioned drugs. I.E., you can't take any of those groups of drugs because we say they are evil, but you can take those group of drugs over there because we approve of them.


ok, but what gives these people the right to make that decision? an MD? great, there are numerous people with those. sadly, i don't think the legality of some drugs is solely based on their actual efficacy in treating disorders, but is also based on the drug's potential for good business.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

BeNice said:


> Most people aren't about to take you seriously when you say "read anything by Tim Leary". No offense. The same goes for comparing marijuana, acid and shrooms to prescription medications.


Timothy Leary, although a bit eccentric, was also a fairly intelligent man. I use him as an example because he is the most well known for battling the legitimate medical use of certain psychedelic drugs. Around 75% of the people he administered LSD to found some kind of benefit from taking it. How about today's "legal" psychotropic medications? According to this site, 70% of people taking psychotropic medication have found aid. Those are pretty close numbers when you think about the fact that LSD is deemed illegal, but Prozac is handed out like candy on a daily basis.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



Nae said:


> Legal drugs = state sanctioned drugs. I.E., you can't take any of those groups of drugs because we say they are evil, but you can take those group of drugs over there because we approve of them.


 :agree

I take 10 mg of Xanax a day, something one could never get in the UK. Somehow benzos magically get vastly more dangerous if you cross the Atlantic.

Heroin in used in UK hospitals as a painkiller. It's been banned in the US since 1924. Magically heroin has a legitimate medical use if you cross the Atlantic.

Legality & availability say little about the actual risks of a drug. It says a lot more about politics.


----------



## will666 (Mar 27, 2007)

thank you all for your repplies. Seems like theres no specific interactions between drugs and SA i guess i'll do whatever it is that works for me, i myself have seen a positive change in me, i just wanted to change cause i wasnt happy with my personality issues, i can say ive learned so much. 
In my opinion shrooms are really magic, they made me more aware of my situation and showed me what i must do to get my life straight. Im not trying to influence anyone, just sharing my experience and happy to hear yours aswell.

ive never visited the doctor for my disorder because of my disorder, im absolutely on my own =(


----------



## smok3yk (Mar 15, 2007)

I would have to agree with you to a certain extent. I have also dabbled in a few different drugs. I've been smoking weed for the past 7 year's and I now try to avoid smoking it when out socializing. I find weed just makes me more anti-social and isn't helping me towards my goal of overcoming my SA. But I love smoking some after a hard day's work just to relax. So I don't think I could fully quit.

I don't have the same experience as you though when doing mushrooms. I find mushrooms makes me very anti-social. I just go into my own little world and trip out. Also I always feel uncomfortable when on shrooms. I tend to concentrate on how fast my heart is beating and anticipating the next wave. So I prefer not to do shrooms. 

Ecstasy however was the drug that changed my life. Ecstasy really put into perspective how much I'm missing out of due to SA. It has given me the drive to change my ways. When on E I can strike up a conversation with pretty much anyone and feel a deep connection. And it would always stick afterwards. When sober I would feel much more comfortable around the people I had just done E with. Thus developing new friendships. I always used to avoid touch whenever possible. Now I'm very comfortable with giving friends hugs (especially the female ones). I currently do E about once a month.

But those are just my experiences. Everyone reacts differently to drugs and I'm not suggesting Ecstasy is the cure.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



 smok3yk said:


> I would have to agree with you to a certain extent. I have also dabbled in a few different drugs. I've been smoking weed for the past 7 year's and I now try to avoid smoking it when out socializing. I find weed just makes me more anti-social and isn't helping me towards my goal of overcoming my SA. But I love smoking some after a hard day's work just to relax. So I don't think I could fully quit.
> 
> I don't have the same experience as you though when doing mushrooms. I find mushrooms makes me very anti-social. I just go into my own little world and trip out. Also I always feel uncomfortable when on shrooms. I tend to concentrate on how fast my heart is beating and anticipating the next wave. So I prefer not to do shrooms.
> 
> ...


http://www.mdma.net/therapy/charles-grob.html


----------



## DeathBeyondDeaths (Mar 29, 2007)

I think that magic mushrooms actually could help social anxiety cause you are left with an experience thats so unbelievable and you learn so much about yourself. Mushrooms are teachers. They teach you who you really are. Atleast thats the way I've seen it.


----------



## lunareclipse (Mar 15, 2007)

Alright...wasn't going to comment, but...ok...my ONE comment on illegal drugs, here we go.

Most illegal drugs (coke, heroin, meth etc.) bankrupt people, ruin lives...I can think of many tragic stories involving my good friends. I don't recommend ever touching any of these. If you decide to, do NOT let yourself become addicted. It will ruin your life.

However, I think Ecstasy/MDMA has its place. It is amazing for addressing social anxiety in the moment, and for teaching you how to deal with it long term (and how to dance too  )

I found that once I had met others on E, and made friends (that have stood the test of time, 6+ years) with openness and honesty I could not achieve otherwise with my social phobia, I could think back to how I conducted those interactions, and repeat that behavior when I was sober.

Check out the Erowid Vaults for more detailed info.

I haven't taken E in years, but from what I recall you should take it only every 2 weeks (or less.) More than once a week won't work.

To come off the stuff and protect your brain, take an SSRI 6 hours (ideal) to 12 hours after your first E dose. They will bind to the appropriate neurons more strongly than E, and protect you from free radical damage and also take the "high" feeling away.

Anyway that's just my take; if you want more solid info check Erowid.


----------



## sone (Mar 30, 2007)

lunareclipse said:


> Alright...wasn't going to comment, but...ok...my ONE comment on illegal drugs, here we go.
> 
> Most illegal drugs (coke, heroin, meth etc.) bankrupt people, ruin lives...I can think of many tragic stories involving my good friends. I don't recommend ever touching any of these. If you decide to, do NOT let yourself become addicted. It will ruin your life.
> 
> ...


I would suggest against taking ecstasy....

last summer i did it quite frequently 2-3 times a week and after the summer i have had really bad anxiety. before i did e i didnt have very much anxiety at all.. i was actually getting over it all and feeling good. i could smoke weed and have a good time with people. now whenever i smoke weed i get REALLY bad anxiety so i am not going to touch that again until im past this anxious phase. ive also done lsd and shrooms a few times and i dont think it mixes with anxiety haha... though i have had one good trip on shrooms.

so i would definately recommend against ecstasy. though it is an incredible experience... id love to do it again but it just isnt worth it.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



lunareclipse said:


> Alright...wasn't going to comment, but...ok...my ONE comment on illegal drugs, here we go.
> 
> Most illegal drugs (coke, heroin, meth etc.) bankrupt people, ruin lives...I can think of many tragic stories involving my good friends. I don't recommend ever touching any of these. If you decide to, do NOT let yourself become addicted. It will ruin your life.
> 
> ...


Lunar Eclipse, your extremely hot. Just to let you know.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

drugs are not going to cure a problem but help you cope with something. I need my medication for a while because sometimes I feel like I cant cope.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Psychadellic drugs are great to me. They show you that there is only the "now". As I just said that where did the "now" go? Its gone. Live your life to the fullest. You only have now and "now" is eternal. If that makes sense.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

AprilEthereal said:


> Psychadellic drugs are great to me. They show you that there is only the "now".


....or you could simply read "The Power of Now" by Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

Ecstasy is the greatest feeling in the world. I am not sure we are supposed to feel that good. It's not reality. Adjusting back to reality after yearning for life on ecstasy can lead to maladjustment. Is it worth taking it? YES and NO. 

Psychedelics, in my opinion, if used responsibly, can be much more useful than MDMA. 

I agree that mushrooms are teachers. However, all drugs have limitations and downsides, just like anything else in life.
Abusing any substance is harmful in my opinion.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



Eimaj said:


> Psychedelics, in my opinion, if used responsibly, can be much more useful than MDMA.


mdma is a psychedelic


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



LDG 124 said:


> Eimaj said:
> 
> 
> > Psychedelics, in my opinion, if used responsibly, can be much more useful than MDMA.
> ...


I'm not positive about this but I'm pretty sure it USE to be considered a psychedelic when it first entered the drug culture. It does have properties that compare to psychedelics but most people would tell you its not. You don't hallucinate on MDMA, colors may seem more vibrant and things may seem more beautiful and a hell of alot more meaningful but you can't compare rolling on E to tripping on shrooms.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree that MDMA is somewhat psychedelic. However, I am just not sold that it has the same usefulness as mushrooms for personal growth. MDMA is just way too happy and pushingly positive to encourage "honest" introspection that other psychedelics allow.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

"MDMA is an illegal drug that acts as both a stimulant and psychedelic". the DEA calls it a psychedelic, and they're the assholes that call it CI, so i will take their word on it, although i may completely disagree with its drug class.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't remember where I found this image nor do I know if its accuracy is 100%, because I have not cross checked everything. Still a pretty cool image, though.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

cool chart, Nae


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Ok, sorry to bump this thread for such a minor post, hehehe:

I was searching through wikipedia last night and I must have pulled that image from the wiki page of psychoactive drugs because it is on there. The page also contains a legend for what each color is supposed to represent.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychoactive_drug


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I so could go for some magic mushrooms right now. I haven't tripped in a while and I really need one. Not for fun, but to explore myself. They really can better you life if used for the right reasons and in the right environment. All the tests they did back in the 60's? or 70's most people explained their trip relating it to being reborn or having a spiritual epiphany. Why does our stupid government have to make mushrooms illegal. It really makes no sense. Like Bill Hicks said, "How can you make nature illegal"?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



AprilEthereal said:


> Why does our stupid government have to make mushrooms illegal. It really makes no sense.


actually, oddly enough, shrooms are legal. the only part of the mushroom that is illegal is the active ingredient psilocybin (psilocin). fresh mushrooms are legal; it is when they are dried out and made ready for distribution or consumption that they are deemed illegal.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



LDG 124 said:


> AprilEthereal said:
> 
> 
> > Why does our stupid government have to make mushrooms illegal. It really makes no sense.
> ...


No ****, I didn't know that. Thats rediculous. I've always wanted to go looking for some growing naturally but there's a good chance if its not the rite kind, your dead.


----------



## RWolfe506 (Apr 20, 2007)

While psychedelics are physically safe, can be very rewarding, and can often help to get to the root of your problems, anybody with social anxiety or other kind of personal or mental disorder that uses them is playing with fire. If you're feeling anxious or depressed, it's only going to magnify these thoughts to the point where they become your entire existence during the trip. 

In a comfortable place, they can be safe, but I know from my own experiences that stuff CAN happen out of the blue that will throw you into a situation which would trigger your anxious feeling, and they can make your life a living nightmare. The fact that LSD can last over 12 hours and that a substantial dose will completely destroy your sense of time makes it even scarier. People having bad trips will often ask what time it is over and over in a span of what they swear was an hour but could have been only a few minutes. What was almost as bad as the bad trips themselves that I've had is that they can feel like they will never end. By far the scariest moments I've ever had in my life.

I'm not saying I regret doing psychedelics, just that they aren't something to take lightly.


----------



## Amebix (Aug 30, 2006)

Ive heard of people having good results using exctasy for their social anxiety. meth/amp of any kind are absolutly horrible for sa (but oh so tasty). Benzos have a high risk of dependance + terrible physical withdrawal symptoms. A good shroom trip would always kick my sa and depressions *** for about a week (its the ego death or wtv i think). Acid got me thinking deep. I was by the water, and in the tall grass i saw shadows of people lying down, looking back at us and i could imagine them saying "what are you humans doing, all your hustle and bustle" (really lame description of what i saw). Anyways it really made me think there are alot of lessons we could learn from nature about so many things (government, day to day living), or that all this bs humans strive for is so pointless, that grass was just chilling ya know. Alchohol in moderation is all i do now, which still messes with my anxiety the next day but whatever.


----------



## Amebix (Aug 30, 2006)

I can honestly say that a bad acid trip i had combined with sleep deprivation and amphetamines was the single most hellish pychological experience ive ever had.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



RWolfe506 said:


> While psychedelics are physically safe, can be very rewarding, and can often help to get to the root of your problems, anybody with social anxiety or other kind of personal or mental disorder that uses them is playing with fire. If you're feeling anxious or depressed, it's only going to magnify these thoughts to the point where they become your entire existence during the trip.
> 
> In a comfortable place, they can be safe, but I know from my own experiences that stuff CAN happen out of the blue that will throw you into a situation which would trigger your anxious feeling, and they can make your life a living nightmare. The fact that LSD can last over 12 hours and that a substantial dose will completely destroy your sense of time makes it even scarier. People having bad trips will often ask what time it is over and over in a span of what they swear was an hour but could have been only a few minutes. *What was almost as bad as the bad trips themselves that I've had is that they can feel like they will never end*. By far the scariest moments I've ever had in my life.
> 
> I'm not saying I regret doing psychedelics, just that they aren't something to take lightly.


I had this feeling during a trip that was both good and bad at the same time. The trip (off of shrooms) was one of most positive experiences of my life (only when I was in a comfortable environment). The friends I was with left to see a movie and I was stuck in a room with a guy putting a needle in his arm. I felt like I was stuck in eternity and that my mind was gonna stay the way it was forever. Before the bad part started though, it was like opening my eyes at my life for the first time, seeing what I wanted out of life and what I wanted to discard. It was an epiphany. I don't care if I have another bad trip, when I get my hands on some shrooms this season, I'm gonna use them in the most comforting place and learn so much about myself.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

sone said:


> I would suggest against taking ecstasy....
> 
> last summer i did it quite frequently 2-3 times a week and after the summer i have had really bad anxiety. before i did e i didnt have very much anxiety at all.. i was actually getting over it all and feeling good. i could smoke weed and have a good time with people. now whenever i smoke weed i get REALLY bad anxiety so i am not going to touch that again until im past this anxious phase. ive also done lsd and shrooms a few times and i dont think it mixes with anxiety haha... though i have had one good trip on shrooms.
> 
> so i would definately recommend against ecstasy. though it is an incredible experience... id love to do it again but it just isnt worth it.


Perhaps as lunareclipse was saying, you might be taking it too often, max once every two weeks, and take an SSRI afterward.

Ecstasy seems to be an interesting drug, does anyone else have experiences with it?


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Ecstacy is a horrible drug and wonderful drug all in one. While you get the high from it, you have no social anxiety, hell you have no anxiety at all, you are in pure ecstacy. But the comedown can be terrible for some people. Some people can be severely depressed/suicidal after a trip and might last for a couple days. It drains all the Serotonin from your brain all at once and that is something that all of us SA'ers really need. Although you can, if you want, take the drug and experience positive experiences from it, I highly suggest aggainst taking it. I've done it probably about 7 times and since I was on SSRI's half the time it only worked about 3 of the times. I only had 1 or 2 positive experiences from the drug. It just shuoldn't be taken. As someone else mentiones, "you're not supposed to be feeling that good" ever. If you continue to take the drug, and you NEED that feeling, you won't care what you have to do to get it, you will do anything if you get addicted. Same with Oxycontin/Meth/Coc/Crack/Heroin. It leads you to a path of destruction and that path leads you to the destruction of yourself.


----------



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

Just started smoking marijuana, it helps me relax, and gives me something to look forward to once a week or so.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Anonymous Dude said:


> Just started smoking marijuana, it helps me relax, and gives me something to look forward to once a week or so.


Once a week or so is fine, as long as you feel fine doing it. It's once you start toking chronically that the problems might manifest themselves.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



AprilEthereal said:


> Ecstacy is a horrible drug and wonderful drug all in one.


Isnt that the same with almost every illegal drug?


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Anonymous Dude said:


> Just started smoking marijuana, it helps me relax, and gives me something to look forward to once a week or so.


I'm not familiar with it, does it just give you a slight buzz or can it be really heavy also?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



AprilEthereal said:


> As someone else mentiones, "you're not supposed to be feeling that good" ever.


If everyone could feel as good as they do on E all of the time, then sure. They can't, though. We can't live in a perfect world where everyone accepts and embraces one another. We can't have orgies until 6 a.m. I guess it has its place. I'm not sure where that is. It does feel really, really, really good once you're in the midst of it, though.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Wolfen said:


> Anonymous Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Just started smoking marijuana, it helps me relax, and gives me something to look forward to once a week or so.
> ...


That depends on how much you smoke, how you smoke it, and the quality of the actual cannabis.


----------



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

LDG 124 said:


> Wolfen said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Anonymous Dude":f54c2]Just started smoking marijuana, it helps me relax, and gives me something to look forward to once a week or so.
> ...


That depends on how much you smoke, how you smoke it, and the quality of the actual cannabis.[/quote:f54c2]
Exactly, the first time I was kind of scared and anxious because of the unfamiliar feeling, which you probably will feel, it was alot more heavy the first time than the second, even though I smoked the same amount. Second time was more of a buzz, i'm buying twice as much weed today and gonna try to get as they say, 'blazed as hell'.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



Noca said:


> AprilEthereal said:
> 
> 
> > Ecstacy is a horrible drug and wonderful drug all in one.
> ...


Yes, whats your point?


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL at all the people saying psychedelic drugs are dangerous and that they'll ruing your life. I've used them for 4 years now and I don't regret it one bit. I am happy I started.

You can't knock it until you've tried it. All those anti-drug things you were taught as a kid are probably 50% false.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Some drugs are good...others are _great._


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

It's important to keep in mind that there's a difference between drug _use_ and drug _abuse_. The latter isn't intelligent, while the legitimate use can possess countless therapeutic benefits.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

Ecstasy in a way makes me sad in retrospect, knowing that if life could be like that...uh. But life is not like that and life is better off not like that.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Has anyone smoked Salvia? Its a legal drug that kicks in almost instantaneously and only lasts for about 30 minutes. Is it worth checking out? I want to, you know see stuff in different perspective and stuff like that, not just to get high. If you have, what is it like?


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



AprilEthereal said:


> Has anyone smoked Salvia? Its a legal drug that kicks in almost instantaneously and only lasts for about 30 minutes. Is it worth checking out? I want to, you know see stuff in different perspective and stuff like that, not just to get high. If you have, what is it like?


I've smoked it twice and thought it was a waste of money, the 20x extract was like 30 bucks a gram, i can buy the best weed in the world cheaper than that.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



NeedleInTheHay said:


> AprilEthereal said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone smoked Salvia? Its a legal drug that kicks in almost instantaneously and only lasts for about 30 minutes. Is it worth checking out? I want to, you know see stuff in different perspective and stuff like that, not just to get high. If you have, what is it like?
> ...


Well what were the effects like?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



AprilEthereal said:


> Has anyone smoked Salvia? Its a legal drug that kicks in almost instantaneously and only lasts for about 30 minutes. Is it worth checking out? I want to, you know see stuff in different perspective and stuff like that, not just to get high. If you have, what is it like?


It's kinda stupid. You basically just bug out for 5 minutes and you think everything is shaking and you can't focus on things. It's not that fun, it just really messes with your vision, but not in a hallucinatory fashion; more like in an annoying "I want this to end" kind of fashion. It's worth trying if you're bored or something, but I wouldn't do it again, nor do I think there is any therapeutic benefit to it.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



LDG 124 said:


> AprilEthereal said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone smoked Salvia? Its a legal drug that kicks in almost instantaneously and only lasts for about 30 minutes. Is it worth checking out? I want to, you know see stuff in different perspective and stuff like that, not just to get high. If you have, what is it like?
> ...


I've heard people say that their reality literally falls apart infront of their eyes and they're going down tunnels and seeing all kinds of crazy ****. Maybe that was stronger or something.
Loss of physical coordination 
Uncontrollable laughter 
Visual alterations or visions 
Experiencing multiple realities 
A contemplative sense of peace 
Sense of profound understanding 
Dream-like veneer over the world 
Sense of total confusion or madness 
Seeing or becoming part of a tunnel 
Loss of sense of awareness as an individual 
Experiencing a "non-Euclidean" geometry 
Sense of flying, floating, twisting, or turning 
Feeling of being immersed in an energy field 
Feeling of being connected to a larger "whole" 
Feeling of being underground or underwater 
Appearing to travel to other places and/or times 
Becoming inanimate objects (a wall, stairs, a couch, etc.) 
Viewing patterns or shapes that are tube-like, snake-like, or worm-like

I just found those effects on a site.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

These are pretty extreme effects from just Salvia. I dunno, maybe it was just a stronger batch. I didn't really like it, simply because of the way it made me so disoriented. I guess it's fun to try, though.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

So I just bought 1gram of 10x Salvia and am pretty pissed at how it cost me 30 bucks for such a little amount. Didn't do it yet though, parents are home and i don't know what the hell i might do.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



splish6 said:


> I don't have too much experience with drugs (I'm trying ), but I've read a lot about em.
> 
> "psychedelic drugs are about 100 times worse"
> 
> ...


 :lol :lol at the idea that they're safe.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



AprilEthereal said:


> So I just bought 1gram of 10x Salvia and am pretty pissed at how it cost me 30 bucks for such a little amount. Didn't do it yet though, parents are home and i don't know what the hell i might do.


WoW! nevermind, this stuff is powerful. I took one hit last night and all the sudden I was just a counsciousness, thats it, no me, just a counsciouncesness, didn't even know if it was mine. Felt like There was a bunch of counciousness' circling around the world passing something from one to the other (really really hard to explain).I think I was just standing in one spot for 15 minutes in this state. It felt almost like being in a k hole (ketamine) if anyone is familiar with that.


----------



## roseyred (May 20, 2007)

I've spent quite a few years dropping cid, literaly hundreds of hits, then one day I dosed and had a trip that felt and sounded like a helicopter was in my head, imagine if you can (chchchchchchchchchchchchch). I knew it was a bad trip so I decided to do it again and the same thing happened again (chchchchchchchchchchchchch) during the whole high and wouldn't stop. Because I loved acid so much I kept on trying even pausing for several months, and again (chchchchchchchchchchchch) I then came to conclusion that something had snapped and this was no longer enjoyable. Some times when I'm in a stressful situation and looking someone in the eye, my eyes start to twitch. Darnit, I wonder if it was the fry paper :lol


----------



## splish6 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: re: mind altering drugs and social anxiety*



scairy said:


> :lol :lol at the idea that they're safe.


I never said they were "safe", I was just comparing them to alcohol. Psychedelics, like any other drug, can have horrible effects when abused.


----------



## Vintz (Apr 22, 2007)

I've had a few intense experiences on psychedelics, mostly psilocybin, and MDA (similar to MDMA but more hallucinogenic). I have had a few "scientific" experiences and learned a lot from them. I don't regret it one bit. However, I am glad those days and done and I can move on with my life in more constructive ways. I can only suggest that if you are going to try a dissociative drug, make sure to do so in a safe environment and with at least one sober person around (even though that rarely happens). Also, acid is not a toy, and I don't think its for everybody, I've seen it ruin brains before. Always exercise caution and have fun tripping!

Also, roseyred, that's intense! Puts you right into the mind of Martin Sheen in the opening scene of Apocalypse Now. My favorite question to ask someone when they are tripping is "Are you really where you're at?" :lol :lol


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

An incredible video of a study done on the effects of web building by spiders under the influence of various drugs.


----------



## roseyred (May 20, 2007)

Nae...That is funny...Dam the crack spider :lol


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Speak Easy said:


> actually, oddly enough, shrooms are legal. the only part of the mushroom that is illegal is the active ingredient psilocybin (psilocin). fresh mushrooms are legal; it is when they are dried out and made ready for distribution or consumption that they are deemed illegal.


This doesn't sound right to me. Since the shrooms grow naturally on cow pies through out the South you couldn't outlaw them without getting farmers in trouble. Maybe they worded the law so that farmers in Florida wouldn't get in trouble for having thousands of shrooms per acre yet still outlaw the use of them as a drug. So I doubt having un-dried shrooms in your house will convince a judge to let you go.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

AprilEthereal said:


> Has anyone smoked Salvia? Its a legal drug that kicks in almost instantaneously and only lasts for about 30 minutes. Is it worth checking out? I want to, you know see stuff in different perspective and stuff like that, not just to get high. If you have, what is it like?


Hard to make it work without a bong. Hot enough to burn isn't hot enough to release the chemical, you have to superheat and without a bong to cool it you can't breath it in.

I don't know if experts classify it as a cholinergic drug but it does what cholinergics do. You will sweat, possibly more than you even thought you could, drool and your heart will race.

The trip doesn't last long but it seems to last longer than it really does.

Afterwards you feel pretty good. If you do too small amount to trip it can still make you feel good for hours.

You can have bad trips and get stuck seeing something you don't want to see. I don't think it has that sense of enlightening you that shrooms sometimes have.

Overall I don't think anyone needs to run out the door and go do it. Its not that big a deal. I do wish scientists would look into the possibility of coming up with an antidepresant from it. Even if you don't trip it can still make you feel good, seems like a smart guy could work with that and make something out of it.


----------



## moogoob (Jul 17, 2010)

Err, umm, hi.  First post.

Anyways, I've done cannabis, mushrooms (psylocibin), LSD (one hit, and only once) and salvia. Of them, I enjoy cannabis when alone and in the small jam parties I have been attending recently. I've found that playing music (even just banging some bongos) in a group is great way for me to socialize without making a fool of myself by speaking. It's strange- I don't get paranoid on weed at all. I just get less tense, which I suppose helps.


----------



## donavan (Jun 23, 2010)

will666 said:


> hey there im 21 and im new here, ive started using drugs since about 2 years ago because i needed a getaway from my anxiety, what i can say is theyve made me more aware of my situation and changed my way of thinking a lot, i think i am in more control of my situation now but yea i still got some issues, does anyone here have any experience with this, or have anything to say about this?
> btw i dont do addictive drugs like cocaine, heroin, or meth, i do mushrooms, dxm, acid, weed, etc. mostly psychedelics.


i used to take ecstacy every week for a couple of years. when i was high i felt great, had no anxiety what so ever. but when i came down i was worse than i was origionally . i started blushing all of the time becasue of it and i also got a bit dpressed

they are very dangerous


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I can imagine what a controversial subject this is, but just to share my experience with drugs (weed)...it didn't help. I actually got WAY paranoid.


----------



## MmmmmPretzels (Jul 16, 2010)

There are a lot of different strains of weed, some help considerably, some make you really anxious


----------



## MattsMuseingBrain (Jun 3, 2010)

i've done shrooms, acid ,exctacy, and weed but it didnt make it worse but it didnt help....one thing i get paranoid so it would elevate those feelings if i had them so i always made sure i was safe before i took them..best place to do drugs is at home hang out with friends listen to some tunes bests nights of my life lol


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

For drugs in general I believe that most of them are safe when used in moderation and when they aren't mixed in with battery acid and other crap (I don't know how common that is, but I get the idea that it's a lot less than some fear mongerers would have people believe). For the crazily addictive ones like meth I'm not so sure, it takes a pretty strong willed person not to become addicted. I find it soooo hypocritical that alcohol, a drug that can be so damaging to your health when abused is legal while marijuana, a relatively harmless drug even when used a lot is illegal.

As for bad trips, it really depends a lot on your mindset right before you take whatever it is. Any legit website like erowid or others will stress that you shouldn't take a drug if your depressed, paranoid, or in any other negative state. Starting a trip like that will make it more likely to be a bad experience.

I've done marijuana, exctasy, codeine, dxm and I'm probably going to do some N20 in the future. I guess all of those would improve social anxiety for a while except for dxm. I wouldn't recommend it because of it's dissociative qualities, it will detach you from your enviroment rather than make it easier to connect with people and talk.


----------

